# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Receta e kulaçit shqiptar

## Dara

Kush mund te me ndihmoje per *"receten e sakte"* ( se me hamendje e di dhe vete) te kulacit tipik shqipetar?
Me ka vajtur mendja keq dhe eshte si vone te marr nga Shqiperia ne tel, por dua ta gatuaj sot.

Faleminderit.

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Pilivesa.
Kulaci tipik shqiptar behet keshtu:

Ne nje ene  hidh miell.Hape nje si grope dhe hidh uje te ngrohte( jo te nxehte).Kripe,Sode buke( jo maja) dhe punoje brumin shume.Masat e ujit mati me sy.Brumi eshte pak i forte( ne krahasim me ate te byrekut.Leje te vij per 30 min ne nje vend te ngrohte.
Nxehe furren,lyeje me yndyr  taven dhe shtroje brumin.Beji disa vrima me pirun dhe piqe ne 400 grad.
Ose mund ti ndash ne kulecka te vegjel dhe ti skuqesh.
Djath te bardhe,veze te zier dhe te duket vetja si ne eskursion me klasen lol

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Pilivesa.
> Kulaci tipik shqiptar behet keshtu:
> 
> Ne nje ene  hidh miell.Hape nje si grope dhe hidh uje te ngrohte( jo te nxehte).Kripe,Sode buke( jo maja) dhe punoje brumin shume.Masat e ujit mati me sy.Brumi eshte pak i forte( ne krahasim me ate te byrekut.Leje te vij per 30 min ne nje vend te ngrohte.
> Nxehe furren,lyeje me yndyr  taven dhe shtroje brumin.Beji disa vrima me pirun dhe piqe ne 400 grad.
> Ose mund ti ndash ne kulecka te vegjel dhe ti skuqesh.
> Djath te bardhe,veze te zier dhe te duket vetja si ne eskursion me klasen lol


dike dhe te gatuake ti huh?

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Se mos nuk me ruan pjesen time se heeeeeeeeheee 

-xan*

----------


## SnoW~DroP

> dike dhe te gatuake ti huh?


Pse ore ca pershtypje te kam lene?  :pa dhembe:  
Ta ndryshoj nje cike se shume qenkam mburrur

----------


## TikTak

> Kush mund te me ndihmoje per *"receten e sakte"* ( se me hamendje e di dhe vete) te kulacit tipik shqipetar?
> Me ka vajtur mendja keq dhe eshte si vone te marr nga Shqiperia ne tel, por dua ta gatuaj sot.
> 
> Faleminderit.


ene ti qeke me barr. sa pjellor o i ky forum :djall sarkastik:

----------


## PINK

LoL Epo te te shkoje mendja per brum dhe ne usa , ketu po shoh . Hajde ju befte mire . (lol)

----------


## TiLoNcE

kulac sdi,po amo po doni receta petllash,,jessss 
i boj shum tmira.pysni po te doni

 :pa dhembe:  

kshu kshu
una -petlla -vet

----------


## [Tempesta]

Kulaçi behet ashtu si eshte pershkruar me lart, po ne vend te ujit dhe sodes i hidhet kos i bardhe :buzeqeshje:  njam njam njam.Une kam bere shume here.

----------


## Fiori

:pa dhembe:  ...dhe siç do thosh dikush "eh bela ç'na gjeti"!


p.s. gjithe te drejtat e fotos te mbrojtura nga "......"  :shkelje syri:

----------

